# IL man shoots 51 point buck



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

https://woodburyoutfitters.com/the-..._COPY_08)&mc_cid=c160f8eaa5&mc_eid=f72cdc6657


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the post.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

ErieIslander said:


> https://woodburyoutfitters.com/the-..._COPY_08)&mc_cid=c160f8eaa5&mc_eid=f72cdc6657





ErieIslander said:


> https://woodburyoutfitters.com/the-..._COPY_08)&mc_cid=c160f8eaa5&mc_eid=f72cdc6657


I’ve never seen anything remotely close to a set of antlers like this. It seems like the hunter did everything right, especially calling the DNR out right away to validate. I wonder how much $ basspro would pay to have this deer replicated or if they will try to buy it.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

first ..its from an outfitter, some of these guys buy deer from deer farmers.. second..its like fishing a pay pond....nuff said.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

pawcat said:


> first ..its from an outfitter, some of these guys buy deer from deer farmers.. second..its like fishing a pay pond....nuff said.


Do you have an article that says it was shot inside a fence? Can you post the link?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I googled and at least 6 different articles have NO mention of " deer farm"...
-not saying one way or another-
The DNR has confirmed that Keith Szablewski, of Johnston City, harvested a buck with a non-typical rack of 51 points, of which at least 30 are scorable.
Illinois Conservation Police Officer Justin Somers inspected the deer and confirmed the harvest.

Szablewski said he has been deer hunting for about four years.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure looks like a farm rack...you can see a fence in the background...not sure if it has to do with anything though.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

pawcat said:


> first ..its from an outfitter, some of these guys buy deer from deer farmers.. second..its like fishing a pay pond....nuff said.


Woodbury Outfitters is a Outdoors store in Coshocton Ohio...….


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all, its not a high fenced deer. Not sure why that rumor has to be started with every big deer. The website is a hunting/fishing store. 
And not to downplay the uniqueness of the deer, it certainly is different. But it's not nearly as big as the writer seems to think. Looking at that pic and others, a good number of those "51 points" won't be counted as points as all. I'm thinking the score isn't going to be close to what some people are leading him to believe.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The rumors are started out of jealousy.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

https://www.outdoornews.com/2018/11/28/illinois-hunter-bags-51-point-nontypical-buck/
If you look at the stories listed at the the bottom of this website article, it shows hunters with other abnormally large bucks taken. It appears some of these trophy bucks do get loose from preserves. Could be done intentionally or in some instances by mistake. Seems like a lot of these hunters in the articles weren’t telling the truth and were shooting preserve bucks that just happened to conveniently get loose. I’m not saying the guy from IL did that with the 51 pt buck. However, a 51 pt buck is an anomaly.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

^ and they breed with other deer and get mixed in with the gene pool


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> The rumors are started out of jealousy.


It's not jealousy...all you have to do is look at the rack...I could care less about that deer...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ErieIslander said:


> https://www.outdoornews.com/2018/11/28/illinois-hunter-bags-51-point-nontypical-buck/
> If you look at the stories listed at the the bottom of this website article, it shows hunters with other abnormally large bucks taken. It appears some of these trophy bucks do get loose from preserves. Could be done intentionally or in some instances by mistake. Seems like a lot of these hunters in the articles weren’t telling the truth and were shooting preserve bucks that just happened to conveniently get loose. I’m not saying the guy from IL did that with the 51 pt buck. However, a 51 pt buck is an anomaly.


Yep...conveniently the fence was cut...this has happened numerous times.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> It's not jealousy...all you have to do is look at the rack...I could care less about that deer...


Not sure which rack you’re referring to, but the one in the OP is genetic anomaly. Its not something that was or could be bred for.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

For those who say it's a "farm"rack. What about this guy: 60 points, 36 inch spread score around 328. Most definitely not pen raised. If you don't recognize this buck you live under a rock:


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

bobk said:


> The rumors are started out of jealousy.


They almost always are...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^or this little fella here:


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bobk said:


> The rumors are started out of jealousy.


OUCH! someone says maybe this was a farm buck the next guy says so and so said it was raised in a fenced in farm and the rumor is born. not always jealousy just the way some people gossip, LOL. other times it is jealousy that gets the rumor started.
sherman


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sometimes it seems to me that deer hunters are the masculine equivalent of gossipy old ladies! Good grief! 

Anybody remember, I think it was, the Beatty buck from a a few years back? Incredible deer, legally checked in, and yet the hunter started hearing rumors the day after he checked it in. It was poached, shot somewhere else, the usual nonsense! And all because he couldn't find a particular piece of the arrow that hit the deer! 

So, he got in touch with the county GP and took him out there. Showed him where his stand was, where he shot the deer, showed him the blood trail, and together they found the missing piece of arrow!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^ Unfortunately , it doesn't seem to stop with deer hunters. 
Let a person catch a huge species of fish and the rumor mill starts up the same.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DP


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> ^^^ Unfortunately , it doesn't seem to stop with deer hunters.
> Let a person catch a huge species of fish and the rumor mill starts up the same.


yes it doesn't take much to get a rumor started. a miss quote, a jealous hunter, or just the story grows each time its told. I'm surprised it wasnt poached. now the rumor is started watch it grow.

as for fish anybody in a tournament that brings in a good stringer when the rest struggle is in fact a cheater. or thats the rumor that usually gets started.

we went salmon fishing and the guy I worked part time for caught a nice maybe 25# salmon. but by the time we got home it had grew to 30#. then a few days later he was telling the story to some customers when the fish grew to 35#. and he tried to prove it by me. I worked for him so I didnt tell them the fish was smaller. I just smiled and went on my way. he started his own rumor about the size of his fish. a set of scales would have stopped this in its tracks. but when a fish isn't weighed I guess it can weigh whatever the person wants it to weigh. I had no way to prove it didnt weigh 35#. but I had been salmon fishing for yrs and had weighed lots of them. and this fish just didnt go much over 25# if it weighed 25#.
sherman


----------

